# Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort



## Johann (13. Nov. 2006)

Guten Abend,

ich bin Johann, habe seit 2 Jahren (meine Frau natürlich auch) einen sehr kleinen Teich von ca. 10 m2 Wasserfläche und mich gerade neu angemeldet. Gelesen habe ich schon eine ganze Weile, aber anonym ist nun mal nicht angemeldet. 

Die Anmeldung war ehrlich gesagt schwieriger als einen Teich bauen, die sehr unleserlichen Buchstaben beim Code haben zu etlichen neuen Versuchen geführt.

Ende gut, alles gut, ich habe mit icherheit noch viele Fragen.


Viele Grüße
Johann


----------



## Johann (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage zu den Datenbanken. Ich habe gerade versucht, auf die Fischdatenbank zuzugreifen, dort wurde, obwohl ich angemeldet bin, noch einmal mein Name und das Paswort verlangt. Es wurde aber als falsch festgestellt und ich habe keinen Zugang erhalten. 

Was muß ich eventuell noch beachten?


----------



## Thorsten (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

In der Datenbank musst Du dich nochmals registrieren, diese ist unabhängig von dem Forum. (auch eine andere Software)

* Bitte mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen wie hier im Forum registrieren,*
ich schalte Dich dann umgehend frei.


----------



## Dr.J (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann,

Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Ein Zwergteich ist es mit 10m2 bestimmt nicht. Man sagt dann besser es ist noch Raum für Vergrösserungen. 

Viel Spass noch bei uns.


----------



## Johann (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe es schon mehrmals versucht, immer kommt die Fehlermeldung ungültiger Benutzername oder falsches Paßwort.


----------



## Thorsten (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann,

Du musst Dich in der Datenbank *nochmals *regitrieren!!!
d.h. eine neue Anmeldung durchführen. (ist aber nicht so schwer wie hier)

Die Datenbank ist unabhängig vom Forum.


----------



## Johann (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hi Thorsten,

bitte entschuldige, ich hatte die Sache nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht. Nun habe ich mich noch mal neu registriert. (ich dachte immer anmelden)

Viele Grüße
Johann


----------



## Thorsten (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hi Joahnn,

habe Dich soeben freigeschaltet, Du kannst die Datenbank nun nutzen.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Johann (13. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Funktioniert, vielen Dank


----------



## Annett (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann,

na dann auch von mir: *Willkommen on Board!*
Auch aus meiner Sicht sind 10m² kein Zwergteich... ist doch gute Mittelklasse.

Viel Spaß im Forum und in der Datenbank! 
Und wenn Fragen sind - wir helfen, wo wir können.


----------



## Mühle (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann,

viel Spaß im Forum und beim Chatten. Wir haben uns gestern Abend ja schon kennen gelernt.

viele Grüße    Britta


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann,

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Nicht die Größe ist es, sondern wie man gestaldet und was man daraus macht... ,

Selbst ein 200ltr. Teich kann neue Pflanzen und Leben in den Garten bringen.


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann!

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an:

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN und viel Spaß!

Und wenn Fragen sind, immer her damit, hier können Dir sicherlich viele helfen!


----------



## christrom (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Johann, willkommen hier im Forum,
mein Teich ist ca. 3x5 Meter und mit 3 Koi ( ca. 35 cm ) und 10 Goldfischen besetzt und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1 Meter. Habe allerdings auch eine relativ große Flachwasserzone. Jedenfalls passen lt. Wasseruhr 1om3 Wasser rein.
Bin hier auch relativ neu und habe im Forum schon einige nützliche Tipps herauslesen können, so daß ich meine bisherigen Fehler kenne. Zu kleine Filteranlage. Zu wenig Pflanzen, weil diese ständig von meinen verfressenen Kois verzehrt werden...
Lösung: Im nächsten Frühjahr,- Abgrenzung der Pflanzen von den Fischen und Anschaffung einer größeren Filteranlage. Welche ?- Da streiten sich die "Profis". Reihenvortex? Beadfilter, Ultrasieve? ..... - Welche Anlage ist auch im Hinblick auf die Stromkosten die günstigste? Denn je mehr ich mich mit Filtertechnik beschäftige, die es so auf dem Markt gibt, desto unsicherer werde ich....
- Wie tief ist dein Teich und welche Filtertechnik hast du? Bist du mit deinem Wasser zufrieden?- Haste mal ein Bild von deinem Teich? Gruß, Roman


----------



## Dodi (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Hallo Roman!

Zu diesem Thread solltest Du besser nichts mehr schreiben, der Johann ist gesperrt - s. "Doppel-Accounts, es reicht"! Also erwarte keine Antwort von ihm...


----------



## Thorsten (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Guten Abend, ein neuer "Zwergteichbesitzer" meldet sich zu Wort*

Ich mache dann hier mal dicht.


----------

